# Rodger the cat.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 27, 2020)

This is rodger he is my cat. He has cost me more money than any other animal i have ever owned in surgeries. He has been hit by a car. Had bladder stone twice, multiple wounds that have needed to be lanced and drained. Now he is back with a wound on his right ear from fighting another cat. He needs surgery called a mattress stitch to close up his ear so it will look normal again. This is another $1000.00 procedure. I have spent ovwr $12,000 in total. I love the little man and hate him at the same time. Got a pet post his picture i would love to see him or her in all thier glory. 



Rodger at the vet.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 4, 2020)

That is true companionship! He is a gorgeous cat, scars and all 

This is my cat Niblet, aka Nibosaurus Rex because she’s a biting beast and I wouldn’t have it any other way, lol.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 4, 2020)

That is one expensive cat. Is he made of gold.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 4, 2020)

GlassKitTin said:


> That is true companionship! He is a gorgeous cat, scars and all
> 
> This is my cat Niblet, aka Nibosaurus Rex because she’s a biting beast and I wouldn’t have it any other way, lol.


Nibosaurus rex. She is abeautiful. Rodge had his surgery this past sunday. He has a cone on and has to wear it for the next three weeks...yikes.   He hates this thing. If he did not he would rip all his stitches out.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 23, 2020)

I was just curious, how do you collectors with pets prevent your furry friends from accidental knocking over and getting into your finds? Do you have safety measures, maybe a locked off room? I've always wanted a pet, but part of the reason (not the main reason but equally as important) why I haven't gotten one is due to me being afraid of them getting accidentally knocking over stiff or even being cut.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Rodger had his stitches out yesterday and now has no cone. Yaaaaaaa! The total on his bill dispite getting a $1000 estimate for the surgery was $2675. Maybe he is made of gold. I wouldn't have it any other way.
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I was just curious, how do you collectors with pets prevent your furry friends from accidental knocking over and getting into your finds? Do you have safety measures, maybe a locked off room? I've always wanted a pet, but part of the reason (not the main reason but equally as important) why I haven't gotten one is due to me being afraid of them getting accidentally knocking over stiff or even being cut.


I don't have any problem with Rodger. He has 2 windows in the bedroom and all 8 windows in the sunroom. I have bottles in all the other windows. He is also past his kitten phase being 13 years old now. He is an old man now.
I guess i have been fortunate to have such a gentle cat. Unless your a bird or mouse, he really doesn't want to know you. Most of my finds are in boxes wrapped in paper in the basement and closet. I still have 12 boxes of stuff to clean in the livingroom. I can't seem to catch up on my cleaning. For every bottle i clean i find 3 more. It's a vicious cycle. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Cola-Coca (May 24, 2020)

Rodger and Niblet, meet Zoey and Puff. They have never damaged anything and tiptoe through my collectibles with ease.


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 24, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> I was just curious, how do you collectors with pets prevent your furry friends from accidental knocking over and getting into your finds? Do you have safety measures, maybe a locked off room? I've always wanted a pet, but part of the reason (not the main reason but equally as important) why I haven't gotten one is due to me being afraid of them getting accidentally knocking over stiff or even being cut.



In Niblet’s case, she is very much a pain in the butt, getting onto shelves and windows she’s not supposed to. The one living room window is high and narrow but long, perfect spot for my glass things. The wood burner is situated right near, and in the cold months, when it’s in use, she can’t get into that window. But now that the fire’s out for the warmer months, she gets on top of that stove and then up into the window.

Does it on purpose when I’m sleeping on the couch and it’s 6 am and she feels I have slept plenty long enough now get up and feed please. She hasn’t knocked the bottles out, but I’ve got these lil tiny glass cat figures that were my gram’s, and she knocks those out one at a time. Plunk, plink, plink into the wood box because she knows I know that exact sound and will jump right up hollering lol. Amazingly she hasn’t broke them yet.

She did however knock a box of West Virginia Specialty Glass pieces that I’d been trying to sell off the top of my dresser in the middle of the night once. Unholy crash, smash, I was like Wha?!! Jumped out of bed right into a nice shard of glass, cut my foot, bled like a stuck pig, carpet looked like something outta CSI before I got myself patched up. Cat was fine though, she hightailed it outta there and hid for a day or so.

She is only about 4 though, and hopefully will calm down with more age on her


----------



## treeguyfred (May 24, 2020)

Bottle friends and furries, please meet Zero the Hero Chipmunk killa and Ida my Gal calls her Miss Ida Mae, Ida is the in house mouse Killa. They have never caused me any breakage. They both seem to think they can take a slice of bacon or roast beef when they get the hankering tho. i have an Instagram account @fredspix0412 ...I got a lot of landscape, nature, bird, old house pics and of course pics of my furries.
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (May 24, 2020)

Robby I understand completely... Zero costs us about 250.00 a year just in allergy pills. Ida is a junk yard rescue but doesn't go out(she doesn't want to). Zero only goes out with us on a leash and stays in at night. Great pics everyone of your furries! Any others?
~Fred


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 24, 2020)

Not furries, but I have a Tiger Salamander(Kitty), Gargoyle Gecko(unnamed, i call her Spaz) and a Crested Gecko(Gowron)...they are all hiding at the moment so couldnt get any pics


----------



## Dogo (May 24, 2020)

Cats will only break what they want to break. We had a cat that jumped from the top of a china cabinet to a plate shelf, and walked the length of the room to push 2 mugs to the floor. Nothing else was even moved!


----------



## GlassKitTin (May 24, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Cats will only break what they want to break. We had a cat that jumped from the top of a china cabinet to a plate shelf, and walked the length of the room to push 2 mugs to the floor. Nothing else was even moved!



Exactly! Like mine knowing to just knock down the little glass cats because I know their sound and she wants me up, but not knocking down the bottles or candle holders that are up there lol. Cats are brats sometimes for sure!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Cola-Coca said:


> View attachment 207698
> Rodger and Niblet, meet Zoey and Puff. They have never damaged anything and tiptoe through my collectibles with ease.


Pleased to meet you Zoey, Puff, Niblet,Zero and Ida. You are all so purrrfect. Your new friend- Rodger.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 24, 2020)

My dog Ivy


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Love dogs too!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Not furries, but I have a Tiger Salamander(Kitty), Gargoyle Gecko(unnamed, i call her Spaz) and a Crested Gecko(Gowron)...they are all hiding at the moment so couldnt get any pics


Not all my friends are furry. This is cinderella she is a Burmese Python. Gentle as they get. This was before i got my haircut. Damb Hippies!
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## planeguy2 (May 24, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not all my friends are furry.


Same! T

his is my gecko Typhoon.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Gorgeous Lizard.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 24, 2020)

Here is Stella. She is a Orange Sunburst hypo Bearded dragon. She loves Hissing Roaches. This is bath time for Stella.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 24, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Not furries, but I have a Tiger Salamander(Kitty), Gargoyle Gecko(unnamed, i call her Spaz) and a Crested Gecko(Gowron)...they are all hiding at the moment so couldnt get any pics


If you get the chance to get a picture of your girls i would love to see them make their premier debut!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (May 25, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> my gecko Typhoon.


Can he save me up to 15% on my car insurance?


----------



## treeguyfred (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is cinderella she is a Burmese Python


 Woah, WOW!


----------



## treeguyfred (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Here is Stella. She is a Orange Sunburst hypo Bearded dragon.


wow amazing color on her Robby


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> wow amazing color on her Robby


Thanks buddy she is too big to pick up now 17 feet long. (it takes 5 people to pick up - at her size to safely lift takes 1 person for every 3 feet of snake) she eats 25 lbs. Of chicken or rabbit every 2 weeks. I am in the process of relocating her to the Gulf breeze zoo in Gulf breeze florida.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> wow amazing color on her Robby


I purchased Stella from a breeder out in oregon.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 25, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> wow amazing color on her Robby


Pictures do not do her justice. Not only in color but also size. Like my friend who said i like snakes (I thought he was gonna piss his pants or pass-out or worse get bit.) after their scary encounter he said and i quote " That's not a snake... That's a f***ing dinosaur!


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> If you get the chance to get a picture of your girls i would love to see them make their premier debut!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


My weird Gargoyle Gecko




Crested Gecko, he's named Gowron after a Star Trek character lol




It was dark before i took the pics, i think they were mad at me for turning the lights on, both were not having a phone in their faces.  The salamander pretty much chills under dirt most of the time only really comes up to eat, ill keep you posted.  Its been about a month since weve seen it last.  It goes 2-3 months sometimes without coming to the surface especially now that its getting warmer.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 25, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I purchased Stella from a breeder out in oregon.


Have you ever gone to the Hamburg Reptile Show here in PA?


----------



## planeguy2 (May 25, 2020)

Its been about a month since weve seen it last.  It goes 2-3 months sometimes without coming to the surface especially now that its getting warmer.
[/QUOTE]
That's interesting.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> My weird Gargoyle Gecko
> View attachment 207801
> 
> Crested Gecko, he's named Gowron after a Star Trek character lol
> ...


 They are so nice. Love their eyes. Totally nocturnal i would guess.  I almost bought a lepeord gecko one time. I wanted to just let it run around the sunroom but i didn't want to have problems with my then new cat rodger. So i got the bearded dragon.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> Have you ever gone to the Hamburg Reptile Show here in PA?


Hamburg Pa. My ex wifes family is from there.  I never have before. I would have gone but did not even know they had one. Hamburg is only about 2 hours away. When is it this year.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (May 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hamburg Pa. My ex wifes family is from there. I never have before. I would have gone but did not even know they had one. Hamburg is only about 2 hours away. When is it this year.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



They do 6 shows a year.  Its an hour and half from me, but usually worth the drive.  Can get crowded and hot during the summer shows though.  Lots to look at, decent variety for sale and pretty good prices on supplies and feeders








						Show Info
					






					www.hamburgreptileshow.com


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> They do 6 shows a year.  Its an hour and half from me, but usually worth the drive.  Can get crowded and hot during the summer shows though.  Lots to look at, decent variety for sale and pretty good prices on supplies and feeders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats like 3 blocks from my ex-inlaws.  6 is a lot of show. Very do-able. Thank you so much for the link MTTB.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not all my friends are furry. This is cinderella she is a Burmese Python. Gentle as they get. This was before i got my haircut. Damb Hippies!
> ROBBYBOBBY64View attachment 207718


You crazy


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 26, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> You crazy


Par for the course i would say.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 30, 2020)

Hoover(Hoo-Hoo)! We also have a tuxedo named Louisa, but I don't have a good picture of her.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 30, 2020)

Here are my two cats. Texas and puddin


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Torringtontg25 said:


> Hoover(Hoo-Hoo)! We also have a tuxedo named Louisa, but I don't have a good picture of her. View attachment 208028


Hoover looks like a Mainecoon. Big boy huh?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 30, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Here are my two cats. Texas and puddin


Cats are cute, kittens are adorable. Funny they both seem so focused on the ground in the photos. Very cool.


----------



## Timelypicken (May 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Cats are cute, kittens are adorable. Funny they both seem so focused on the ground in the photos. Very cool.


They don’t like cameras or phones for some reason


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 30, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hoover looks like a Mainecoon. Big boy huh?


Oh yeah, although some of that you are seeing is the fluff and the fact half of his leg is under him. Still pretty large though, lol.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jun 12, 2020)

My salamander finally made an appearance a few days ago.  I poured water in the tank, and he came busting out of the soil like a chest burster from the Aliens movies


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2020)

mytauntaunsbeat said:


> My salamander finally made an appearance a few days ago.  I poured water in the tank, and he came busting out of the soil like a chest burster from the Aliens movies
> 
> View attachment 208639


He is a cutie. Nice yellow spots. Sure the photos do not do him justice. I ran into these two black rat snakes mating at one of my spots in the woods. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 12, 2020)

5-6 feet long.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jun 12, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> He is a cutie. Nice yellow spots. Sure the photos do not do him justice


The lighting in our apartment is terrible for pictures of any kind, he does look nicer in person.  After 3-4 days out its back underground and fat on crickets lol.  The Rat snake pics are great!


----------

